# What product do u use when combing/brushing?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I comb my girls out daily and as their coats get longer think they may benefit by using a conditioner or detangle product. [years ago I used progroom on my sheltie, had great results, but feel it is wrong for this coat]. What would you recommend? I don't want them to get greasy from build up between baths. THANk YOU!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I use ice on ice. Seems to do a good job


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I use ice on ice. Seems to do a good job


Same here, only I dilute it, it's O.K. for us, nothing wonderful but good enough. When we're out a will be trying something different.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I use OMG grooming spray from plush puppy


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

coat handler conditioner diluted with water in a spray bottle


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I use water for daily brushing/combing. During the winter I use a humidifier but if the static starts then I will use a conditioning spray (Influx usually). Water has worked well overall and prevents greasy buildup.

MaryH


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the coat. Roo, water is fine. Soda needs a product but must be careful it does not soften the coat. Ice on Ice dries out my coats.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker. I haven't found it to build-up on the coats at all, and it is all natural. I have been very pleased with all of the NS products.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

We use the Ultra Shine or Finishing Show Spray. What ever you use be sure to check the ingredients. A lot of the colonges and coat sprays on the market contain alcohol.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Pure Paws was recommended by my breeder when I purchased Dixie. I'll have to check and see what I used back then and give it another try. [I stopped using a product when combing b/c I was keeping her coat short. I am now growing her long again]. What is the shelf life of your product?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Unless you're diligent about bathing every 5-7 days I'd say water is best. If I do use a conditioner spray I usually dilute it to practically all water. Dust and dirt get mixed into the coat with heavy conditioner sprays creating more mats.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I have always sprayed a little doctors &Smith grooming mist plus mink oil on the brush when I brush Tessa out daily who is a yorkie and started to do the same with Halle the past 4 days. Hope that is ok. Any comments would be appreciated as this is my 1st maltese. In 30 years I have never bonded so quickly with such a sweet disposition. Sorry, I went off subject.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't want them to get greasy or attract dirt so I suppose water will be the spray of choice. Thanks


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Rusk....*

:thmbup:I have found something I like very very much...RUSK Sensories Calm Detangler leave in detangler guarana &ginger in 8.5 fl. oz. bottle. But the only place it seems to be able to be bought is online stores like www.fragrance.net and ? some drugstore website. And I have bought it on ebay! I love it because it really really works and seems to work without losing hair. Esp good for a serious mat. Rusk makes a product that is similiar but isn't a liquid spray. It is not greasy at all and just perfect for a long coat. So I have hunted until I found it and have bought enough to last a couple of years I like it that much! I will try to find the website exaclty where it can be bought and post again. Jeanne


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use: Omg by plush puppy & Coat Handler conditioner diluted with water in a spray bottle. I alternate between these..every few weeks or so. Lately though I've only been using the Coat Handler as it seems to have less build up in her coat (i heavily dilute it)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use Humectress Luxe spray by Nexxus....it's a product for humans.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Coat Handler Conditioner diluted for routine brushing and OMG ( by Plush Puppy) for detangling any matts or potential matts.

Brush with the dog on their back & side works very well but you have to start when they are young.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive tried quite a few rather pricey ones but the one im using now is the new (to the uk anyway?) johnsons baby detangle spray - just the same as the baby shampoos they do - it was under £3 (most sprays for the girls are £10+ here) and its working great. Plus because its for babys it doesnt seem to dry out their coats like a lot of the doggy sprays do. It smells good too


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

bellasmummy said:


> Ive tried quite a few rather pricey ones but the one im using now is the new (to the uk anyway?) johnsons baby detangle spray - just the same as the baby shampoos they do - it was under £3 (most sprays for the girls are £10+ here) and its working great. Plus because its for babys it doesnt seem to dry out their coats like a lot of the doggy sprays do. It smells good too


Interesting! Johnsons shampoo is notable for drying malts skin out, don't know about the spray though! I know that johnsons has the baby lotion that every mother owns because baby's skin gets dry after a bath. Who knows.


----------

